# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  ....:::::: آموزش رسیدن به رتبه ی عالی از بهمن ماه  :::::::......

## hamed-corpo

_به نام بزرگترین طراح آزمون در دنیا
_


سلام ، 5 بار کلنجار رفتم با خودم ، چند بار نوشتم و پاک کردم تا نتیجه گرفتم بالاخره این مطلبو نشر بدم

دلیلش هم واضحه  !  


بگذریم ، اما چجوری میشه کاری نشد رو شدنی کرد ! بله کاری نشد !! چون قطعا تعداد افرادی که تونستن از الان بخونن و برسن به تعداد انگشتان دست هم نیست 

شاید با خودتون بگید که خوب چه تضمینی هست با جزو اون تعداد اندک باشیم

این سوالا رو با این جمله جواب میدم 





خوب پس ما تا الان چند چیز رو قبول داریم ، اول اینکه واقعا چیزی واسه از دست دادن نداریم و ثانیا اینکه همه چیز رو میخوایم  !

حالا باید چیکار کرد



ببینید واقعیت اینه که همواره کسایی بازی کنکور رو میبرن که هوشمندانه عمل کنند

خیلیا هستند که همه ی درس ها رو خوب میخونند ولی تو کنکور موفق نمیشند ! اما چرا ؟؟

خوب معلومه چون طبق گفته ی مضحک سازمان قلمچی باید تعادل رو حفظ کرد توی درصدا !

این بزرگترین دروغیه که میشه به یک کنکوری گفت

این گفته واقعا صحت نداره

میشه با یه سرچ ساده تو همون سایت کانون 200 تا کارنامه پیدا کرد که تونستن با درصد های اختصاصی در حد رتبه ی 1000 ولی عمومی های در حد 1 رقمی ، حداقل به رتبه ی 2 رقمی برسن !!!!

اما این چطور ممکنه ؟؟؟

خوب با من همراه باشید تا با راز !!! نهان کنکور بیشتر آشنا بشید

شاید خیلی براتون جالب باشه که چرا گاهی وقتا تراز های 6800 به بالا هم نمیتونن به پزشکی برسن یا رتبه ی بدی میارن ؟!!!

این واضحه ، چون اونا با سیستم مریض قلمچی به این درصد بالا رسیدن که توی کنکور ابدا جواب نمیده

در سیستم مریض قلمچی کسایی که ریاضی و فیزیک بالایی میزنند قطعا بالاتر از کسایی قرار میگیرن که زیست و شیمی بالایی دارن و دلیلش هم واضحه ، چون تراز در قلمچی 

عددیه که فقط به تعداد شرکت کنندگان و قدرت اونا در درس های مختلف بستگی داره نه ارزش اون درس توی کنکور

یا یک مثال دیگه که بالاتر گفتم و اون تاثیر بسیار کم عمومی های در قلمچیه که به دانش آموز این فکر کاذب رو میده که اگر عمومی ها خونده نشن مشکلی پیش نمیادش ! در صورتی که عمومی نقش کلیدی در دانشگاه رفتن شما دارن

پس تا اینجا به این نتیجه رسیدیم که باید با نکات واجب کنکور آشنا بود و برای رسیدن به موفقیت از اون ها استفاده کرد

یه چند تا مثال + کمک گرفتن از سیستم دقیق تخمین رتبه گزینه 2



عمومی بالا ،،، اختصاصی متوسط !  رتبه 608 منطقه 2




عمومی بالا ، توجه ویژه به زمین و زیست ؛؛؛؛؛؛  رتبه 201 منطقه 2


-----------------------------

و اما *
خوب حالا میگی چیکار کنیم ؟؟؟؟* 


اول از همه که همت کنید تا کار هایی که میگم رو انجام بدین

دوما واقع بین و قانع باشید و رویا پردازی رو کاملا کنار بزارید که خربزه آبه 

سوما اطمینان کنید که اگر پای کار بمونید تا آخرش میشه و کم کم رشد رو میشه احساس کرد

چهارما لطف کنید انقدر تراز تراز نکنید و اگر کمی پیش رفتید و رشد رو توی تراز ندیدید بدونید که کار هایی که میگیم توی کنکور تاثیر داره و طبق توضیحات بالا آماده تراز صرفا یه عدده که کمترین ربطی به کنکور نداره





خوب دوستان خوبم ببینید 

برای انجام کار متفاوت باید ریسک پذیر و گزیده کار باشید

باید قبول کنید که نمیشه همه درس هارو با کیفیت فوق بالا از الان خوند و به نتیجه رسید ولی میشه درست خوند و کامل و نتیجه عالی گرفت

در رشته تجربی 3 درس در اختصاصی و 2 درس در عمومی میتونن شما رواز بقیه حسابی جدا کنند به شرطی که درصد بالایی توشون کسب بشه

_اختصاصی_ : زمین شناسی ، زیست ، شیمی ---------- _عمومی_ : ادبیات و دینی

این رو به صراحت عرض میکنم که رسیدن به داروسازی از الان بسیار ساده تر از دندون و پزشکی هستش

دلیلش هم یک چیزه ! زمین شناســـــــــــــــــــــ  ــــی

زمین شناسی درسیه که معمولا مغفول واقع میشه ولی شما با هوشمندانه کار کردن میتونید ازش سو استفاده رو ببرید

برای اثبات مدعی خودم از این کارنامه ی ساختگی استفاده میکنم



این دانش آموز تخیلی در درس های مذکور فقط خوب عمل کرده و بقیه دروس رو ناپلئونی جواب داده و تونسته با تمرکز روی درسوی بخصوص ، نتیجه ای فوق العاده بگیره

پس شما هم باید گزیده کار باشید

باید از امروز به بعد فقط روی دروس خاصی تمرکز کنید تا بتونید بهترین تنیجه رو بگیرید

پیشنهاد بنده :

*زمین شناسی :* سعی کنید تمام فصولش رو از الان بخونید و تست بزنید و این درس رو برای درصد های بالا 70 اماده کنید

*ریاضیات :* گزیده کار کنید و سعی کنید فقط روی مطالب پر تکرار آسون تمرکز کنید ، درصد 20 تا 30 برای شما کافیست

*زیست شناسی :* هر روز ، هر ساعت ، هر دقیقه زیست بخونید ، نگذارید یک دقیقه ی یمشا هم بدون زیست بگذرد ، هر کتابی ، هر تستی که میتوانید ، بزنید ! راه رسیدن شما به رتبه های تاپ  همین درس است ، درصد بالای 60 در این درس ، ضامن رشته ی خوب شماست

فیزیک : روی پیش 2 و مطالب ساده ی بقیه کتب سرمایه گذاری کنید 

*شیمی :* توصیه های زیست را تکرار میکنم ! 

در آخر هم مقایسه میکنم تاثیر زمین شناسی رو در زیر گروه 2 ( همون کارنامه بالا ولی با درصد 0 زمین )



1500 - 2000 رتبه تفاوت !!!!

*دقت : زمین شناسی دارای مطالب کمی سخت ولی تست بسیار ساده است پس الکی از این درس نترسید


*
امیدوارم که در پناه حق ، پیروز باشید

مطمئن باشید از همین حالا هم اگر هوشمندانه کار کنید میتوانید برسید


هوشمندانـــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــه

راستی ناگفته نماند که این روش های من دلیلی بر کم کاری نیست ! بلکه پرکاری هدفمند است



یا علی !

----------


## tear_goddess

خیلی ممنونم از مطالب مفیدتون ^_^ 
مخصوصا اون قسمت تراز بالای 6800 ک تو کنکور جواب نمیگیرن دقیقا سوال منم بود 
ولی یه چیز دیگه من تو ریاضی قوی ام ینی بالا 70 میزنم تقریبا اما تو زیست ن حقیقتا ...
همیشه فک میکردم میتونم با ریاضی زیست و جبران کنم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## ata.beheshti

*ممنون از وقتی که گذاشتی اما بشدت مخالفم با حذف کردن

چرا؟ چون خودم سال قبل بضی مباحثو حذف کردم اخرش رتبم ببین چیشد در حالیکه باید تموم میکردم کار رو پارسال

در ادامه باید عرض کنم بر فرض شما الکتروشیمیو مثلا حذفیدی بعد یه سوال گلابی بت دادن(نمونه اش همین 95) اونوقت عذاب وجدان 

نمیگیری خداییش؟ خوب چرا اینو گفتم؟

سوالات وزن متفاوتی دارن ولی ارزششون برابره هر سوال زیست دو درصد برات داره حالا بماند داری ژنتیک حل میکنی یا یه سوال ساده جانوری

یا مثلا شاید امسال مث کنکور 94 پیش دو رو سخت دادن اونوخت چی عزیزان من؟

اصن شاید کسی دارو نخاد !!!! 

ولی من با نهایت احترام به استارت عزیز که وقت گذاشت بنظرم حذف کردن با توجه به سوالات الان کنکور کار خیلی پر ریسکی هست*

----------


## hamed-corpo

> *ممنون از وقتی که گذاشتی اما بشدت مخالفم با حذف کردن
> 
> چرا؟ چون خودم سال قبل بضی مباحثو حذف کردم اخرش رتبم ببین چیشد در حالیکه باید تموم میکردم کار رو پارسال
> 
> در ادامه باید عرض کنم بر فرض شما الکتروشیمیو مثلا حذفیدی بعد یه سوال گلابی بت دادن(نمونه اش همین 95) اونوقت عذاب وجدان 
> 
> نمیگیری خداییش؟ خوب چرا اینو گفتم؟
> 
> سوالات وزن متفاوتی دارن ولی ارزششون برابره هر سوال زیست دو درصد برات داره حالا بماند داری ژنتیک حل میکنی یا یه سوال ساده جانوری
> ...


حرف شما 100 درصد درسته ولی واسه کسایی این تاپیک باز شده که میخوان تمرکزشون رو بزارن رو دروس خاصی و اونا رو بالا بزنن که حتی اگر پیش 2 فیزیک سخت اومد یا سوالات ریاضی رو در حدی که خوندن نتونستن جواب بدن ، باز هم بتونن با بالا زدن درس های مسلط شده ( زیست و شیمی و زمین ) جبران کنن

در ضمن من ذکر کردم که از الان رسیدن به دارو اسون تر از پزشکی و دندونه !!!  کسی که دندون میخواد از تابستون شروع میکنه

درضمن دربدبینانه ترین حالت ما اگر اون 3درس گفته شده روخوب بخونیم وقبول نشیم،میتونیم سال دیگه این درسهارو خوب مرورکنیم وروی فیزیک وریاضی تایم بیشتری بزاریم

مرسی از نظراتون

----------


## shima1996

حس درس خوندن نیست!
هر ساله تعداد زیادی از افراد جامعه ما با رنج سنی متفاوت که البته بیشتر آن‌ها جوانان ۱۸ ساله هستند در کنکور شرکت می‌کنند. کنکوری‌ها تلاش می‌کنند تا در این ماراتن پر پیچ و خم به موفقیت برسند و در رشته مورد علاقه دانشگاهی که قلباَ دوستش دارند مشغول به تحصیل شوند. در ابتدای مسیر تقریبا ۱۰۰ درصد داوطلبان با انگیزه فوق العاده زیاد و انرژی وصف ناپذیر و باور نکردنی مشغول به محیا کردن شرایط می شوند و به نوعی با آمادگی بالا استارت می‌زنند و دروس را خیلی خوب مطالعه می کنند. در نیمه‌های راه به دلایل محتلف از جمله مشکلاتی که در زندگی شخصی هر یک از این عزیزان وجود دارد کم کم از درس زده می شوند. مشکلاتی مثل نداشتن امکانات خوب، نداشتن منبع های مطالعاتی مناسب … و از این دست مشکلاتی که شما را از ورود به مسیر آرزوهاتون دور می‌کند.

به شما تبریک میگیم!
همین که جرات داشتید آرزوهاتون رو تصور کنید و برای خودتون اهدافی تعیین کردید گام اول برای موفقیت رو برداشتید! همین که به عشق آرزوهاتون به سمت این مسیر قدم برداشتید جا داره که به شما تبریک بگیم! چرا که بسیاری از افراد هم سن و سال شما تهی از رویاهای بزرگ هستن و برنامه ای برای قدم گذاشتن در مسیر اهدافشون (البته اگه هدفی داشته باشن) ندارن!



اگر موفق نشی تنها دلیلش خودت هستی!
دوست عزیزی که از مشکلاتت خسته شدی و به قول خودمون صبرت به انتها رسیده! شمایی که منتظر یه جرقه هستی تا همه چیز رو رها کنی! کاش یخورده دور و اطرافت رو بهتر میدیدی که کم نبودن افرادی که با مشکلات خیلی زیادی استعدادهای خودشون رو شکوفا کردن… کم نبودن آدمایی که با وجود رنج و سختی فراوان تو زندگیشون به موفقیت‌های خیلی بزرگ رسیدن! کافیه زندگینامه افراد موفق رو بخونی و متوجه این حرف های من بشی.

اگر تو زندگیت موفق نشی مقصر اصلی خودت هستی…

دوست عزیز اشتباه نکن! من نفسم از جای گرم بلند نمیشه… فقط اعتقاد دارم که اگر درس نخونی و یا هیچ حرکتی برای رسیدن به رویاهات نزنی، کسی برای تو دلش نمی‌سوزه! هیچکس مشکلات تو رو نمی‌بینه، فقط یک چیز می‌گن اونم اینه که  “فلانی در حد این صحبتا نبود”

حالا به نظرت با این همه تفاسیر حتی با در نظر گرفتن اینکه حتی یک کلمه هم درس‌ها رو مطالعه نکردی بهتر نیست که از همین الان شروع کنی کم کم به خوندن عادت کنی و تا دو هفته دیگه اوج بگیری! یا میخوای بشینی دست رو دست بزاری و فقط از نداشتن منایع مطالعاتی خوب و کمبود امکاناتت بگی؟؟؟

تو جامعه که به اکثریت مردم نگاه کنی غم رو تو چهرشون میتونی ببینی و حتی میتونی به راحتی بفهمی پشت اون خنده های مصنوعی چه حسرت هایی هست…

از نظر من بزرگترین حسرت حسرت کارهای که هیچ وقت برای انجام دادنشون پا پیش نزاشتیم….

اکثر مردم قشنگ زندگی کردن رو فراموش کردن و به کل یادشون رفته چه لذت هایی وجود داره تو زندگی که ازش غافل شدن .. با نگاه کردن مردم ناخودآگاه یاد این نوشته دکتر حسابی میفتم:

لذت بردن را یادمان ندادند!

از گرما می نالیم از سرما فرار می کنیم. در جمع از شلوغی کلافه می شویم و در خلوت از تنهایی بغض می کنیم.

تمام هفته منتظر رسیدن روز تعطیل هستیم و آخر هفته هم بی حوصلگی تقصیر غروب جمعه است و بس!

همیشه در انتظار به پایان رسیدن روز هایی هستیم که بهترین روز های زندگیمان را تشکیل می دهند: مدرسه..دانشگاه..کار

حتی در سفر همواره به مقصد می اندیشیم بدون لذت از مسیر!

غافل از اینکه زندگی همان لحظاتی بود که می خواستیم بگذرند…

کاش یک مقدار به این نوشته فکر کنید… ببینید که چه لذتی دارد که با همه این مشکلاتی که هر لحظه در حال لیست کردنش در ذهنتون هستید قدم تو مسیر اهداف و آرزو هاتون بزارید و آخرش به خودتون ببالید که شما هم تونستید خواسته دلتون رو برآورده کنید..

یه ذهنیت قوی بساز، هدفت در زندگی رو کشف کن و یاد بگیر که از اشتیاق خودت بهره بگیری. یه رویای جذاب بساز و یاد بگیر که برای اون رویا هدف تعیین کنی و برای این هدف‌ها دست به عمل بزنی.

به ما یاد داده‌ان که با کم کردن از توقعات‌مون، از نتیجه تلاش‌هامون سرخورده نشیم. سرخوردگی حس بدیه. اما هیچ کس هم تا به حال با کم‌توقعی به گنج نرسیده.

مرد پیری به گذشته‌اش نگاه می‌کنه، و می‌دونه که زندگیش داره به پایان نزدیک می‌شه. به دور دست‌ها خیره می‌شه و با خودش فکر می‌کنه که دقیقا کجای زندگیش بود که رویاهاش مردن.

اما هیچ لحظهٔ خاصی در کار نیست. رویاها به تدریج جون می‌دن. رویاها قطره قطره آب می‌رن.

ممکنه یک روز درس نخونی، یا ممکنه حوصله وا کردن لای کتابم نداشته باشی، هیچکدوم از اینها زمان قابل توجهی نیست. همیشه فردایی هست که همه چیز رو درست کنی.

شاید سفر رویایی‌ت رو عقب بندازی، یا به خودت قول بدی که داستانت رو بعدا حتما می‌نویسی، یا قسم بخوری که این آخرین باریه که وقتت رو به بطالت میگذرونی. همیشه فردایی هست که همه چیز رو درست کنی.

هیچ لحظهٔ خاصی وجود نداره که بگی در اون لحظه در رسیدن به هدفت شکست خوردی.

همیشه فردایی هست، تا وقتی که دیگه نیست!



مطمئنم و ایمان دارم که اگر از همین زمان تصمیم بگیرید و به خودتون و توانایی‌ هاتون باور داشته باشید هر هدفی که برای خودتون تعیین کردید دست یافتنی هست!

اگر تا الان هم شروع نکردید کم کم مطالعه را شروع کنید و در طی چند روز ساعت مطالعه خودتون رو زیاد کنید.

مطالعه کردن رو از درس‌هایی که بهشون علاقه دارید شروع کنید.

درس‌های مورد علاقتون رو به نقاط قوت خودتون تبدیل کنید و از نقاط ضعفتون چشم پوشی نکنید، با تمرین و تکرار اون‌ها رو برطرف کنید. کارنامه افرادی که در سال گذشته در رشته شما قبول شدند رو بررسی کنید و درصد هایی که برای رسیدن به قبولی در رشته مورد نظر لازم دارید رو تعیین کنید. با این کار کمی به ذهنتون نظم میدید و میدونید که برای رسیدن و قبولی تو رشته دلخواهتون چه شرایطی لازم هست، برای محیا کردن این شرایط یک برنامه ریزی منظم داشته باشید و با قدرت هرچه تمام تر با نهایت توان تلاش کنید.

موفقیت همین نزدیکیست

لطفا قدم بردار…

----------


## Kurosh2576

بچه ها توکلی بارها گفته کتاب درسی مهمترین منبع کنکوره و سوالات مفهومی معنیش سوالات سخت نیست بلکه یادگیری دقیق کتاب درسی هست.چرا همه دینی بالا میزنند چون دقیقا متن کتاب درسی و ایات رو عالی و مفهومی کار میکنند .اکثر کسانی که زیست رو بالا زدند روی چه چیزی تاکید زیاد دارند؟؟مسلما کتاب درسی چرا تست های قرابت بنظر سخت می اد؟چون فهمیدنی شدند کسایی موفقند که عالی کتل درسی رو خونده باشند و تست های کنکور رو چند بار بزننند

----------


## Kurosh2576

د.کتاب کمک اموزشی درس نامه هاش به درک بهتر کتاب درسی کمک میکنه

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*کنکور 95 نشون داد نمیشه رو درصدای قبولیهای پارسال حساب کرد

 باید برای بهترین بودن تلاش کرد. اگه قرار باشه همه رو همین درصدا هدفگذاری کنن پس کی از بین اونا رتبه بهتری میاره و اون رشته رو قبول میشه؟

برای 100 درصد تلاش کنید! مهم نیس که بهش میرسید یا نه. مهم اینه که از تمام نیروی ذهنی و جسمیتون استفاده کنید

 تا بعد کنکور حسرت نخورید کاش بیشتر میخوندین تا بجای این دانشگاه اون یکی بهترشو با اختلاف کم قبول میشدین..!*

----------


## zahra.2015

*148روز تا کنکور مونده واقعا واقعا اگه یکی خوب و مفهومی بخونه ن سر سری یعنی جوری بخونه ک با ی دور خوندن ملکه ذهنش بشه حاشیه ها رو بندازه دور با روش درستی بخونه منابعشو اصولی انتخاب کنه تست های چند سال اخیر قورت بده رتبه زیر100منطقه رو حتمی میاره اما ب شرط این ک تموم این کارا رو ب نحو احسنت و درست و اصولی انجام بده ن این ک احساسی و وسواسی عمل کنه
درمورد حذف بشدت مخالفم  شاید از همون فصلی ک حذف شده سوالات آسونی بیاد و برعکس از بقیه سوالات سخت کنکور هیچیش معلوم نیس اولویت بندی موافقم فعلا حذف نکنید اونایی ک الان شروع میکنن تا اردیبهشت اوایل یا تا وسطاش چیزیو حذف نکنن تا اون موقع دستشون میاد ک آیا میتونن و میرسن و ک همه مطالب بخونن یا ن
البته استثنا هم داریم مثلا تو ریاضی اگه قراره حذف کنید هندسه چرا چون از هرفصلش فقط ی سوال میاد و اونقدر تنوع داره ک حذف درصورت خوندن عالی بقیه فصول مشکلی نداره  یا زبان فارسی هرچند همیشه یکی دوتا سوالش واقعا چرت از آسونی اما اگه اگه بقیه مباحث و واقعا یکی فول میشه حذف کرد بازم میگم حذف نشه بهتره 
تو زیستم تنها مباحث جدا گیاهی و زنتیک ک واقعا اگه بجای حذف کردن رو این مطالب خوب کار بشه میشه نقطه قوت چون کم کمش 15%داره 
شیمیم ک ماشالله هرسال سوالا ترکیبی تر و مفهومی تر از گذشته 
عاغا یک کلام فعلا تا اوایل یا اوسط اردیبهشت هیچ درسیو حذف نکنید و ب ترتیب اولویت بندی بخونید
خواهشا انقدم تو ذهنتون از کنکور غول نسازین*

----------


## ascetic

قطعا شدنیه ولی اولین چیزی ک تو ذهن خیلیا میاد 
اینه ک چرا زود تر شروع نکردم .یا فلانی ک زودتر شروع کرده من بهش نمیرسم .اینا همش حاصل ذهنیه ک تنبلی تو این مدت خیلی بهش خوش گذشته 
 و مجدد روز های بیشتری سپری میشه تا نا امیدی کامل 
1روحیه2پشتکار
روحیه در حد ترامپ میخواد .وپشتکاری از جنس خواب اگر در چشم من  اید هیهات

----------


## mina_77

ایشالله خدا هرچی تو دلته رو بهت بده

کلی استرس داشتم یکم استرسم خابید

مخصوصا که گفتی رسیدن به داروسازی اسون تره

زمین شناسی پیش دانشگاهی رو لاشو تا حالا باز نکردم
پارسال امتحان نوبت دوم با تقلب 20شدم
بنظرتون میتونم بخونمش؟؟؟سخته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad.sa

اتفاقا کسایی که الان می خوان استارت بزنن بهترین کار انتخابی خوندن در دروس ریاضی و فیزیک هست.فک نکنم کسی باشه که با ریاضی دکتر شده باشه.الان اختصاصی ها داره روی زیست و شیمی میگرده و درصد ۷۰ در کل عمومی ها و زیست و شیمی و حدود ۳۰ ۴۰ در ریاضی فیزیک رتبه بسیار عالی رو واست میاره.تو کنکور نگا نمیکنن که تو ریاضی بلدی یا شیمی فقط نگا میکنن رتبت چند شده میفرستنت تو.با استراتژی خاصی شروع کنین چون واقعا وقت تنگه بخوای همه مباحث رو با تمرین زیاد جمع کنی و عملا درس هایی که تضمین کننده رتبه شدنت هست کم لطفی شده بهش.دقت کنید فقط ریاضی و فیزیک نه دروس دیگه

----------


## hamed_habibi

استارتر درست گفتی ولی زمین خیلی سبز وچلاجور بخونن من قوول میدم 60بزنن...درضمن دوستان بخدا هندسه سادس فقط تستای کنکور رو قورت بدید

----------


## hamed_habibi

​کنکور براساس توانایی ی دانش اموز دبیرستانی طرح میشه بچه ها توهردرس هرسال چندتا تست هست ک تک رقمیا فقط بتونن بزنن شما سوالات اسون ومتوسط درسارو بزنید بهترین نقطع ایران قبولید

----------


## hamed_habibi

​زیست 94 ی تحلیل از یکی ازدبیرا دیدم گفت هرکس کتابو میخوند همه رومیزد شاخ دراوردم بعد اون فهمیدم چقدر تست کنکور وکتاب باارزشه

----------


## Mr.amp98

> *کنکور 95 نشون داد نمیشه رو درصدای قبولیهای پارسال حساب کرد
> 
>  باید برای بهترین بودن تلاش کرد. اگه قرار باشه همه رو همین درصدا هدفگذاری کنن پس کی از بین اونا رتبه بهتری میاره و اون رشته رو قبول میشه؟
> 
> برای 100 درصد تلاش کنید! مهم نیس که بهش میرسید یا نه. مهم اینه که از تمام نیروی ذهنی و جسمیتون استفاده کنید
> 
>  تا بعد کنکور حسرت نخورید کاش بیشتر میخوندین تا بجای این دانشگاه اون یکی بهترشو با اختلاف کم قبول میشدین..!*


زدی به هدف. من پارسال میگفتم بر اساس 94 باید این درصدا رو بزنم و خدودا همونا رو زدم اما واقعا شکست خوردم و رتبه ام نسبت به 94 دو برابر شد با اینکه حق من خیلی بهتر از این رتبه ای بود که اوردم . خودمو گول زدم. واقعا برای درصد 100 برید شاید یه مبحثی اومد که خیلی ساده بود و وقتی اون مبحث رو به دلیل سخت بودن نخونید روحیه تون کاملا خراب میشه. هیچ مبحثی رو حذف نکنید فقط اگه واقعا دارو نمیخواید( مثل من که پارسال قبول شدم اما نرفتم) زمین نیازی نیست بخونید

----------


## hony1996

*کاملا این تاپیک رو تایید میکنم واقعا تاثیری که عمومی ها توی کنکور دارن تا کسی به چشم نبینه نمیتونه تصور کنه من خودم درصدای اختصاصیم خیلی بهتر از دوستم بود اینکه میگم خیلی بهتر ینی درصد فیزیک ریاضیش 35 درصد بود و بهترین درصدش زیست بود 54 درصد ولی عمومیاش همه بالای 85 ادبیات به این مهمیم 90 زده بود و این شد که ایشون با اوردن رتبه 655 الان دندون زنجان تشریف دارن و من  با درصدای نه جندان خوب عمومی پشت کنکوری در خدمت شما . واقعا توصیه میکنم این تاپیکو خوب بخونید و بهش عمل کنید.*

----------


## hamed-corpo

> اتفاقا کسایی که الان می خوان استارت بزنن بهترین کار انتخابی خوندن در دروس ریاضی و فیزیک هست.فک نکنم کسی باشه که با ریاضی دکتر شده باشه.الان اختصاصی ها داره روی زیست و شیمی میگرده و درصد ۷۰ در کل عمومی ها و زیست و شیمی و حدود ۳۰ ۴۰ در ریاضی فیزیک رتبه بسیار عالی رو واست میاره.تو کنکور نگا نمیکنن که تو ریاضی بلدی یا شیمی فقط نگا میکنن رتبت چند شده میفرستنت تو.با استراتژی خاصی شروع کنین چون واقعا وقت تنگه بخوای همه مباحث رو با تمرین زیاد جمع کنی و عملا درس هایی که تضمین کننده رتبه شدنت هست کم لطفی شده بهش.دقت کنید فقط ریاضی و فیزیک نه دروس دیگه



ای کاش ندانسته حرفی نزنیم ! ای کاش !! !!!!

----------


## amirdostaneh

من کلا تو کنکور چند تا مبحث حذف کردم 

1.اب تبلور 
2.ژنتیک فقط گیاهیش
3.شکل فضایی هندسه
دیگه هیچی حذف نمیکنم تمام

----------


## Lovelife

من تاریخ ادبیاتو حذف کردم خیلی مزخرفه این همه اسم واقعا تو زمانی که من بخوام یه اسم یاد بگیرم میتونم پنجاه تا تست فیزیک بزنم

----------


## mohammad.sa

> ای کاش ندانسته حرفی نزنیم ! ای کاش !! !!!!


لایک.شمام چندتا کارنامه تحلیل کن تا به معلوماتت اضافه بشه.صدها نمونه کارنامه و مشاور درجه یک حرف من رو تایید میکنه.ای کاش با چشم باز درس میخوندیم نه با نظر شخصی
.از بهمن ماه تا عید فقط باید تابع و حد خوند تا بتونیم وارد مشتق شیم این هم درصورتی که سرعت و ساعت مطالعه بالا باشه.فقط یک نمونه از تنگی وقت بود.موفق باشی

----------


## mohammad.sa

> من کلا تو کنکور چند تا مبحث حذف کردم 
> 
> 1.اب تبلور 
> 2.ژنتیک فقط گیاهیش
> 3.شکل فضایی هندسه
> دیگه هیچی حذف نمیکنم تمام


منم فقط دینامیک و کاربرد مشتق حذف کردم.واقعا نمیتونم ارتباط بر قرار کنم باهاشون

----------


## amirdostaneh

> منم فقط دینامیک و کاربرد مشتق حذف کردم.واقعا نمیتونم ارتباط بر قرار کنم باهاشون


مخصوصا دینامیک که خوراکمه

----------

